# New Here...New to DP/DR



## allie_oops (Sep 18, 2006)

My symptoms began about 3 1/2 weeks ago. It began with what I initally described as "feeling weird" and dizzy, and that created the panic attacks. This would almost always happen while driving and sometimes at home or in public. My doctor prescribed Paxil and Klonopin. After hours of research online I have realized that I have dissociative disorder (derealization and depersonalization), probably due to childhood trauma and years of abuse. I feel like I am walking around in a dream world most of the time. Things don't seem quite right, like they are not really there and I am not really here, or seeing things through fog or tunnel vision. It is quite scary, but after hours of reading I am learning to control the panic attacks, but the DP/DR remains even with my meds. I have not yet mentioned the DP/DR to my doc. I go back to see him on Wednesday. I feel crazy and am worried about telling him these symptoms. I think I am just going to print out the home page to this site and take it to him and say "Here! Now help me!"

What do you guys think?

And does it ever go away?

Thanks!
Allie


----------



## SendMeAnAngel (May 2, 2006)

Hey Allie,

I think it is a good idea to print it out and show him, don't be afraid to tell him.

These feelings go away but at first it is very important to find out the roots of your problem.

Good luck,

SendMeAnAngel


----------



## Raindrops (Aug 21, 2006)

Hello Allie! I know exactly how you feel. I am a wife, mother of five children, and an author. It's hard to maintain a healthy lifestyle, when your mind doesn't want to function properly. I, too, feel like I walk around in a dream state and see things differently than before. It is a very scary feeling at times, and I've noticed that the feeling worsens at night. I can't sleep, which is why I write all night, and rest part of the morning.

My DP started when I was seventeen. I was under a tremendous amount of stress, and presto, without given warning, I went under a trance. It lasted for at least three years, and then faded.

Four months ago, I was under a large amount of stress due to deadlines. To say the least, my book was rewritten, sent back to the editor, but I developed DP in the process. And to this day, I'm still struggling with it.

Sometimes, I think that I'm stuck in this state, and I will never be able to return to reality. What helps to calm me, is when I pray. The Lord is always there for me, and he helps me get through this. Otherwise, I'd have panic attacks.

So, I take it one day at a time, and remember that life is truly real regardless if my mind tells me it's not.

I hope you feel better!


----------

